# Pics of Night Train 24



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

With stickers and without. I took plenty because I need you're guy's advice on what to change, etc.

I really feel like I need to lower the forks a bit... But I don' t know how yet.

So far, I have put a half link on it and odi longnecks. I lowered the bars as much as I could, although I'm not sure if that would be a good thing on this type of bike, but it did make it feel more aggressive for me... It may lead to bad form; I don't know. I need you're advice on that.

And for the pics.


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

very cool indeed
and i would agree with you on the lowering of the fork


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

dam, that is perrrrty. maybe lower the fork if you like but either way, sick ride

oh, and yes i would suggest running the bars as low as you can on the steerer tube, much more aggressive feel which helps with manuals and the like. mite take some getting used to, but you will like it


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

what he said about the bars and that is one lovely little bicycle


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

wow...looks great

i cant believe im actually seeing one because everyone talks about them but no one owns one..

So how does it ride and weigh.


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Damn dude, I cant see the pics


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

NOOO. I can't see the pictures ether. Is it possible you can give us a link to photobucket, i want to see it so badly!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Upload to imageshack.us instead, I can't see the pics.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

ahh! sadface :[ i cant see them!!!!!


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

noooooo! I want to see so badly! cannot see the pictures!

I have a bit of an soft spot for the 2-4's see . . .


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

Do what snaky said please! I can't see and i really want to see.


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

Sorry about that guys.


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

I like my 2-6 better.


----------



## rossp (Mar 7, 2005)

ok - now I'm excited - mine arrives arrives on Friday according to Fedex.....


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Ugh, kiniption.


Hot bike nonetheless.


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Now I can see it. Looks great but hows the geo? the H/A looks really slack.


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

Vinny A said:


> Now I can see it. Looks great but hows the geo? the H/A looks really slack.


I'm not sure what 'slack' would feel like.


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

snaky69 said:


> Ugh, kiniption.
> 
> Hot bike nonetheless.


Yeah, but that tire does hold up well in a bowl. Her maiden voyage was at the skate park. The front tire leaves a lot to be desired IMO.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

yeah, even to me that does look a bit slack.

Well not slack, but the fork looks too long for that bike and thus, slack. 

Except for that, it looks sweet.


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

Wow nice bike man!


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Oh by the way dude where did you get it and how much was it?


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

I got it from www.oldskoolcycles.com

The owner, John Price, is super nice to deal with and I would recommend anyone wanting a new bike to check his site out. He has a small time bike shop but he seems to cater to the more serious riders.

The price I paid was an internet sale price of 999.


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

It'd seem like with a really slack HA it'd take more to turn. Wouldn't be as responsive but you said it feels great in the bowl so all should be good for you. If you lower the forks it'll steepen the HA which will then be a little more nimble. But of course that'd lower your BB, might be good or bad.


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

ServeEm said:


> It'd seem like with a really slack HA it'd take more to turn. Wouldn't be as responsive but you said it feels great in the bowl so all should be good for you. If you lower the forks it'll steepen the HA which will then be a little more nimble. But of course that'd lower your BB, might be good or bad.


Actually right now I'm hitting the bars with my knees quite a bit.. could be a bad fit but I hope not. I'm 6 foot even but I think i happen to have longer legs and a shorter torso... the stance I had on my 20 doesn't carry over well to the 24 because of the height of the bars. I think this is because 1, I had bad form before and 2, my bars aren't low enough. I think 1 inch would be nice and make a good bit of difference.

This thing feels like it can turn on a dime though, and I feel confident throwing it into corners. Honestly, it feels like a dirtbike for me. I came up riding motocross and that feeling of throwing a bike into a corner at full speed can't be described. I don't think it's possible on a 20.


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

You fixed it. Thats awesome.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

but as far as the slack head tube on a DJ hardtail goes, I think I win.

or maybe not. I definitely make it into top 5 tallest front ends though for a DJ hardtail.


----------



## d_m_b (Jun 8, 2007)

Strauss, sick bike...what kind of hubs are those?


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

d_m_b said:


> Strauss, sick bike...what kind of hubs are those?


They are Eastern MTB hubs.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

How highly would you reccomend this bike, not regarding the handlebar height or whatever that was?

I really don't like my frame too much, and I'd love to go 24's. 

since I don't think I'll ever progress enough to really spend the dough for the white deathmobile with U-brake mounts (don't ask why I wouldn't just go for a molly), black wheels and fork and cranks and such, and purple pedals, hubs, brake, cable, stem, nipples, and such I'd love to have for cosmetic reasons, if I really get fed up with my bruiser I think I'll just drop the grand for a Night Train 2-6 or 2-4, and if I get the 2-4 sell some various bike parts I'd then have lying around plus the RST space and get me an 80 or 65mm Nemesis 4x and stick on mech. disk brakes, my Cane Creek levers and a different stem (which i'd also have lying around) 

Or maybe I'd attempt to lower it myself finally. 

so forgetting my long schpielle, 5 stars? 4.5? 4?


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

dirtyharry said:


> How highly would you reccomend this bike, not regarding the handlebar height or whatever that was?
> 
> I really don't like my frame too much, and I'd love to go 24's.
> 
> ...


Well - the USB's do have their mystique about them, but I will say that I personally feel that disc brakes beat the piss out of any other kind of brake. Disc brakes aren't an option with the USB. For me that was a big selling point. When it came down to that, the Eastern has everything mediocre to nice right out of box. The hubs ares great, good rims, decent tires, good forks, bomb proof frame. The biggest improvements that could be made IMO would be a new crank, and a new stem.

The chainstays on the eastern 24 may be longer than some 24 frames, that would be my biggest concern after price if I were you. That said, I think the eastern 24 is a great build, and IMO slightly better than the 2-6 because I believe the forks are better than DJ3's. Also, the wheels will be stronger given the same hubs.

All that aside, if you think for a second that you might go rigid, i think you could honestly build a really decent 24 inch bike for about the same price if you choose your components carefully, as you will save alot on the forks.

For me, I am 100% happy with my decision to switch my order from the 2-6 to the 24. My riding saw an immediate improvement and my 180's and manuals have never been easier. My friend who rides 20's very well jumped on my 24 and said it felt so natural that even after a few days his 20 felt weird to him.

I guess you gotta search yourself dude, and figure out just what is best for you. If you have a 26 now and you feel like you're not happy with it, maybe a 26 isn't for you?


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

oh and, 4.5. The only fault I would give it, and this is just me being picky, is the chainstay length. It's 15.35, but I feel it *could* be a bit shorter.


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

good review!


----------



## J5isalive (Jul 16, 2006)

from these pictures alone, i have ordered a black night train 24..... Yup, trading in my 2007 STP and going with 24s. I race bmx on a cruiser so the change between bikes will be more natural. I'm excited....even though i am definitely gonna get hosed on my trade in. i think they are giving me 450 for my stp, so i am out a good 600 bucks. Oh well.

John


----------



## rossp (Mar 7, 2005)

Woo hoo. All aboard....


Mine arrived today and I just finished building it. We're in the middle of a huge thunderstorm here so I've only ridden it to the end of the block and back (couple of beers don't help either). Will hit the pump track / DJs tomorrow am - first time on a hardtail.....uh-oh....

Strauss - that fork came standard on yours? I also got mine from Old Skool Bikes (I also ordered a 26" and changed my order - also agree that John there is really good to deal with) but it came with the Marz D street as per the Eastern website. Also came with a front brake - despite my inner self wanting to ride without a front brake, I'm going to use it for now - this is my first DJ bike and I usually ride trails and DH so one brake will take some getting used to......


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

J5isalive said:


> from these pictures alone, i have ordered a black night train 24..... Yup, trading in my 2007 STP and going with 24s. I race bmx on a cruiser so the change between bikes will be more natural. I'm excited....even though i am definitely gonna get hosed on my trade in. i think they are giving me 450 for my stp, so i am out a good 600 bucks. Oh well.
> 
> John


Dude that is awesome, I don't think you'll regret it at all. When you pay 600 bucks and then feel how flickable this thing is you will cream. (dolla dolla bill ya'll)


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

rossp said:


> Woo hoo. All aboard....
> 
> Mine arrived today and I just finished building it. We're in the middle of a huge thunderstorm here so I've only ridden it to the end of the block and back (couple of beers don't help either). Will hit the pump track / DJs tomorrow am - first time on a hardtail.....uh-oh....
> 
> Strauss - that fork came standard on yours? I also got mine from Old Skool Bikes (I also ordered a 26" and changed my order - also agree that John there is really good to deal with) but it came with the Marz D street as per the Eastern website. Also came with a front brake - despite my inner self wanting to ride without a front brake, I'm going to use it for now - this is my first DJ bike and I usually ride trails and DH so one brake will take some getting used to......


Hey man, yes it did come standard. However, don't fret man, the d street is going to be much easier to lower than these RST's. I don't even know if they are able to be lowered yet, but after some research about how other forks are lowered and what I understand of how they are designed, it may not be possible. Also - I've found myself wondering what a front brake would be like, because I find myself constantly wanting to do nose taps and front wheelies on this thing like I would do on a dirt bike... but it's way harder without a brake. The front brake is easily removed too man!!! The hubs will be front rotor compatible whether it came from the factory with a rotor mounted on it or not... so you're not missing out on anything. I wanna see picks of the d street up close too, so do that for us.. if you can that is.

I kinda felt bad for John at Old School Cycles. I got the feeling even before he let me know that Eastern was kinda yanking him around a bit, but he was always up front and gave me the latest news as soon as he knew it. I'd definitely recommend his business to anyone wanting a nighttrain, honestly you won't get the 26 any quicker anywhere else you go. Not that it was Eastern's fault either, they were actually quite humbled about how high in demand these bikes are. I think they figured since it was their base models that they wouldn't be as sought for. They way under estimated how many frames to make at a time.

Anyways, I think I'm glad it happened though. The 24 is really amazing. I'm hooked. I'm going to try my best to beat the piss out of this bike, and see about what kind of custom 24 I can build next year with the left overs


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

The RST space is a coil sprung fork (I think) so it wont be any easier or harder to lower than a d street. You are actually better off dude the D street is a boat anchor. The new RSTs are supposed to be awesome dude.


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

There are 2 versions of the space, a 100mm version and an 80mm version. Both versions come with either TA/QA and Air/Hydraulic or Coil/Hydraulic. I have the Air/Hydraulic ones.

Heres the spec page http://www.rst.com.tw/product/pd2008/08-space.asp

After reading the owners manual and whatnot, it doesn't look like it's going to be as easy as it would with other forks.


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm complaining too much though !

I'll find a way  These forks are light.


----------



## rossp (Mar 7, 2005)

yeah - will get some pics up of the Dstreet - first priority is to ride it though......it looks lower than the RST anyway so I'm good with that. Figured I'd ride it a few times before changing anything. Kinda looked like the front brake was an after thought - the rear was fully fitted but the front had the lever on the bars but the rotor and calliper weren't fitted - odd. Anyway, off to try it out right now. :thumbsup:


----------



## rossp (Mar 7, 2005)

Strauss said:


> I kinda felt bad for John at Old School Cycles. I got the feeling even before he let me know that Eastern was kinda yanking him around a bit, but he was always up front and gave me the latest news as soon as he knew it. I'd definitely recommend his business to anyone wanting a nighttrain, honestly you won't get the 26 any quicker anywhere else you go. Not that it was Eastern's fault either, they were actually quite humbled about how high in demand these bikes are. I think they figured since it was their base models that they wouldn't be as sought for. They way under estimated how many frames to make at a time.


Exactly what he said - not that I'll be buying another bike soon, but I'd certainly use Old Skool Cycles again. Thanks John.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

though you can be confident that if you die in a crash and snap your frame and taco your rims and fray your brake cable and bend your cranks and rip your seat and snap your handlebars and break your brake levers that your D-Street will still be okay.

Doesn't that make everything better?


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Strauss said:


> I'm complaining too much though !
> 
> I'll find a way  These forks are light.


Oh damn dude, I didnt think that eastern would put an air fork on a Urban/DJ bike. There should be a way to lower it..... I think.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

rossp said:


> yeah - will get some pics up of the Dstreet - first priority is to ride it though......it looks lower than the RST anyway so I'm good with that. Figured I'd ride it a few times before changing anything. Kinda looked like the front brake was an after thought - the rear was fully fitted but the front had the lever on the bars but the rotor and calliper weren't fitted - odd. Anyway, off to try it out right now. :thumbsup:


That's how most bikes are shipped.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Good to see some more Easterns out there...I was feeling lonely. I've been on a Slash 5" for a year now. I was waiting for the Black Betty (Replaces the DJ-4 Frame) to come out and got impatient so I bought a DMR Transition frame.

Last year at Interbike I watched Nathan Streiby session a water drainage on a Night Train 24. He was riding it like the park...grinds and picks. It was awesome to see!

Isn't the D street like 6.5lbs.?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

6.5 is how much it weighs without a steer tube. You're looking at about 7.5 pounds for the whole thing.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

isn't the D-Street even more than that? Or is that just negative hype?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

It's like 7.5 to 8 pounds. I think it's like 3400g without steer tube and like 260g for the steer tube.


----------



## rossp (Mar 7, 2005)

Had the first rides at the weekend. I've been really enjoying the 24 but remember that my frame of reference are an intense M1 and 2005 enduro 130 - not ideal DJ bikes. I love the eastern in comparison - had 2 or 3 people ask what it was and then say "do eastern make mtbs?"

I feel a huge difference riding the hardtail compared to the full sussers on the jumps - carrying speed is so much better. I haven't changed the geometry at all on the 24 (I'm 5'10") and plan to keep it stock for a while until I've had more time to try it out. 

I can feel how agile it is - I can get it up from a standing start into a pedal kick position and start to feel how I could pull manuals - so the short chainstays are good. Other than that - watch this space....


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

I was running my bars as low as I could get them, then half as low, and now I'm running them stock again.

The leverage I get with them all the way up is good, and my 180's and such are easier with them all the way up. I have found though, that I don't feel as confident with sharp turns. It's just something I'll have to get used to because I'm certain that running the bars all the way up is better.


----------



## lostboys (Aug 7, 2007)

great looking bike thought about getting one myself.


----------



## gideon (May 24, 2007)

nice whip
lower the fork if you havent already, really help you dip the front in and makes it more stable, imho


----------



## Furrikain (Aug 11, 2007)

Strauss said:


> Actually right now I'm hitting the bars with my knees quite a bit.. could be a bad fit but I hope not. I'm 6 foot even but I think i happen to have longer legs and a shorter torso... the stance I had on my 20 doesn't carry over well to the 24 because of the height of the bars. I think this is because 1, I had bad form before and 2, my bars aren't low enough. I think 1 inch would be nice and make a good bit of difference.
> 
> This thing feels like it can turn on a dime though, and I feel confident throwing it into corners. Honestly, it feels like a dirtbike for me. I came up riding motocross and that feeling of throwing a bike into a corner at full speed can't be described. I don't think it's possible on a 20.


Would you say this bike is suited for someone that's almost 6'5? I've been looking at bikes and don't have much experience with these kind of frames (i come from an XC).

I guess this is one of the best value for money bikes out there? Other bikes i've been looking at are the GT Ruckus UF 24" and the Agent!Bikes Smith complete (smith frame, Rock Shox Argyle 318, 24" sun single tracks, KHE cranks, Tektro rear disc, NS stem for 999$). I'd love to hear some thoughts from a Nighttrain owner! (hope this isn't too much of a threadjack).


----------



## J5isalive (Jul 16, 2006)

got my Nighttrain 24. Only have one complaint, the fork is HEAVY (D-Street). Lifting the bike all the weight is in the front. Other than that all it needs is a halflink chain, and chain tensioners. No matter how hard i tighten down the dropout bolts it always moves on me a little on a hard landing or something....so it definitely needs the dropout tensioners. 

Um, this bike is built like a tank....crazy strong.

John


----------



## vreihemnotor6 (Apr 2, 2007)

Strauss said:


>


hey, are you missing a dropout bolt?

my space thru axle bolts in from right to left, then there is a second bolt that goes inside the axle on the left side

maybe thats the difference between oem and afterarket?


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

I think I am missing a bolt!!!!!

What do I do about this?


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

Furrikain said:


> Would you say this bike is suited for someone that's almost 6'5? I've been looking at bikes and don't have much experience with these kind of frames (i come from an XC).
> 
> I guess this is one of the best value for money bikes out there? Other bikes i've been looking at are the GT Ruckus UF 24" and the Agent!Bikes Smith complete (smith frame, Rock Shox Argyle 318, 24" sun single tracks, KHE cranks, Tektro rear disc, NS stem for 999$). I'd love to hear some thoughts from a Nighttrain owner! (hope this isn't too much of a threadjack).


The Smith Agent definitely has a nice spec list, but the price is 999 EURO, roughly 1366.00 USD. Based on that I think the nightrain is a better value... but if i hade 1300 i'd probably get the smith.


----------



## vreihemnotor6 (Apr 2, 2007)

Strauss said:


> I think I am missing a bolt!!!!!
> 
> What do I do about this?


I'm not quite sure, you can call the guys at rstmtb about it they seemed super helpfull
rstmtb.com

however thats an oem fork, not an aftermarket fork so I'd assume it technicaly didn't come from them, rather I'd assume it came direct from rst over seas


----------



## Furrikain (Aug 11, 2007)

Strauss said:


> The Smith Agent definitely has a nice spec list, but the price is 999 EURO, roughly 1366.00 USD. Based on that I think the nightrain is a better value... but if i hade 1300 i'd probably get the smith.


Good point, but unfortunately the 24" Nighttrain costs about 1300 euro over here 

I was actually thinking about ordering one in the US, but including shipping that would probably come to about 999 euro as well, still 300 euro cheaper than buying locally, but also the same price as the Smith.

Actually now that I've read my own post, i'm wondering why i'm considering importing the Nighttrain.. the damn thing just looks so nice. :thumbsup: Still wondering if the frame isn't a bit on the small side for someone that's 6'5 though.. damn choices :madman:


----------

